# bottle repair



## wvbottlehead (Aug 14, 2003)

I have a pontil vermifuge that is missing the lip & has damage to the neck also. I' m going to construct a new lip but first I need to cut approx. 1/2 inch off the neck, my question is, what kind of cutting tool is best to use on bottles? I have a regular glass cutter but I' m afraid that I' ll have to put too much pressure on the glass & I' ll break the bottle. Any advice, as always, is greatly appreciated.


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi,
 I have done a few bottle repairs send me some pics of the bottle. And i will recommend the best course of action. I do have on queston why do you want to cut the neck off the bottle it would be easyer to build the missing section of the neck and lip out of epoxy. Than to build the whole neck and lip from epoxy i also like to try to keep as much of the glass as possible.

 Chris


----------



## wvbottlehead (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys, I' m loading a pic Chris, I have repaired many lip chips & constructed entire lips sucessfully before, this one is a larger area; I' ve always used Clear casting resin ( by Castin'  Craft), it' s difficult to hold it place on bigger jobs like this, I' ve dammed the hec out of it & the resin always finds a way to seep out & make a mess. I guess epoxy might be easier to work with? If so what kind do you use? I' ve heard it yellows with time. By the way the bottle is a W.W. CLARKS INFALLIBLE WORM SYRUP PHILA.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 15, 2003)

The best way to cut glass is with a dremel and a small diamond cutting wheel,  they are not expensive ,  about $100 au for the dremel and $10 to $40 au for the wheel.
 In the case of your bottle I would use clear nail polish to coat the broken bit and then your resin, without cutting it.


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi Frank,

 I sent you an email with more infor on the process i use to repair bottles here is a pic that shows a before and after of a repair i did to a rare Jones - No1. hair dye bottle from baltimore. it had an inwardly rolled lip but it was damaged about as bad as your bottle.

 Chris


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Nov 9, 2003)

Hello all;

  I have about (4) old bottles I would love to get repaired as they are very rare and
  the chances of digging replacements are about nil. Anybody out there know of 
  someone who does pro repairs, I ve seen some good repair work but no one
  can find the folks who used to do then anymore.


----------



## bottlebuster (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi guys, I accidentally broke my husbands antique bottle he found diving off the west coast of Canada. It has a quilted pattern on the bottom with a swirl design on the neck. There are no embossed letters. I am a hobby artist and I think I can repair it myself. Any tips on products/techniques? I was thinking of a glue, then an epoxy/resign to build up missing parts, and smooth over seams. Does anybody know who made this bottle or what it was used for? Thanks


----------



## chosi (Jul 5, 2011)

It looks like this bottle I have, which as far as I know is a pepper-sauce bottle.

 Other posts on this website have advice on what to use to glue the bottles, anything from Crazy Glue to Hxtal.


----------



## bottlebuster (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow,Chosi, Thanks for the pic. I think Ill order the Hxtal, and follow various tips on this site. If my repair job doesnt do the trick, would you ever consider selling yours? [] Around what year do you think this bottle was made? Do you know of any brands that used this pepper sauce bottle? My husband found it underwater on his diving expedition on the west coast of Canada. Needless to say he's quite mad that I accidentally broke it.


----------



## chosi (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm kind of fond of that bottle, so I don't want to sell it.  I only paid $23 for it though, so I don't think it's particularly rare.

 My bottle is blown-in-a-mold, but not pontiled, so I imagine it's from somewhere between 1860 and 1910.  I really don't know enough about pepper-sauce bottles to narrow it down any further.  It's got a very gloppy top, so it's probably closer to 1860 than 1910.

 Here's a website that has some history about pepper sauce:
http://whatscookingamerica.net/History/Tabasco.htm

 And here's a website about pepper-sauce bottles:
 http://www.sha.org/bottle/food.htm#Sauces & Condiments


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlebuster
> 
> Wow,Chosi, Thanks for the pic. I think Ill order the Hxtal, and follow various tips on this site. If my repair job doesnt do the trick, would you ever consider selling yours? [] Around what year do you think this bottle was made? Do you know of any brands that used this pepper sauce bottle? My husband found it underwater on his diving expedition on the west coast of Canada. Needless to say he's quite mad that I accidentally broke it.


 Hxtal is very expensive and used by experts, I would have majop reservations before buying it and attempting to use it having never used it before...Jim


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2011)

if you're gonna consider the Hxtal you should at least watch a few youtube videos first before so you can what you're getting into...Jim


----------

